
Show HN: Hire.Bid: Improved Version - neilsandhu2
We got blasted last week on here for our Show HN. In response, we&#x27;ve made some improvements. (The feedback, while brutally honest, was helpful). Let us know what you think. There is still work to be done, but hopefully it is slightly better. <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hire.bid" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hire.bid</a> (and, for some reason, our post last week got flagged, which was kinda crappy, but oh well, the benefit of the post far outweighed the bad).
======
marenkay
Looks like you need another iteration on this, here is why:

1\. The starting page is still to cluttered, and loading time is awful due to
using fonts that do not contribute any value for the user. 2\. You still have
not been able to actually tell in one sentence what you are doing. "Elite" and
"unique" is not a redeeming quality. 3\. Instead of using icons that reveal
some text for how it works, why not actually position the usage of the service
higher and make it useful from the get go? 4\. Working for large companies is
not necessarily a quality. In general you are advertising with hot air way too
much. Be more precise!

For me - as one of those potential professionals to be moonlighting - the
question still remains what you offer and what your unique proposition is.

Why not just say something along the lines of: "hire experienced/seasoned
professionals to efficiently solve your issues/tasks"?

Because the main point is not that these people work at google, Amazon, or
whatsoever: it is the accrued real world experience that can be used to solve
the hard to solve issues a company might face and not be able to resolve by
hiring young (unexperienced) talent.

